# AAA is just up the road from me!!!!



## DaniR1968 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm in Alvin. They are less than half an hour away in LaMarque! I've been paying $6 per pound for lye at a local store. I'm almost giddy! 

I see they also have fragrances. Has anyone bought from them?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky You!!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, they also get drums of butters and oils in from Columbus foods, they of course don't say that outloud, but since the same drums sit in my husbands shop, I know what they look like. His prices are really good, he resells in buckets. I don't use their scents, and I don't really think many people do, couple years ago before they moved from Pasadena down to LaMarque, they were discontinuing them and had them on super sale. Maybe they have them again? They have discounts on lye if you purchase multiple bags, and don't let him snow you into paying more for your lye because "You need to be using the food safe lye when making soap". Sorry I don't know a soul who eats soap to need to use food safe lye  And don't pay more for lye in a bucket because it's 'safer'. The bags can go in the back of your truck or in your car, no way is anything puncturing the inside of those bags, although the outsides look pretty nasty. Vicki


----------



## DaniR1968 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, Vickie. I'll keep that in mind on the lye. I think I'll pass on the scent without knowing more about the quality.

I don't have a Columbus Food near me so getting any butters or oils from him would be a good deal to me. Of course, until my soap business takes off, I won't be buying anything in that kind of bulk.


----------

